
A Solution to Too Much Email (funny comic) - breily
http://community.livejournal.com/pearlswine/354882.html
======
breily
I normally wouldn't post this here, but I thought it was funny (and slightly
on topic) in light of people saying (they get thousands of emails a
day|friendfeed is too noisy|etc).

